# River themed tank



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

I recently got a 10 gallon starter kit for my birthday and have brown gravel with river rocks. This is because I want it to be river themed. I already have a few ideas on fish but need help. I started cycling today so yeah. But only tropical fish or maybe some coldwater blue gill or something
*c/p*


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Blue gill get big and are messy so would need a much bigger tank. I have a pumkin seed sunfish which are simmilar but he's in a 30 gallon and I think that is minimal for him even without being fully grown, will be moving to a 90gal soon.

I really like small tanks when they have the right fish in them. This is a nice page: Ten Gallon fish Tank Stocking Suggestions


----------



## Tailfin (Oct 17, 2010)

thanks i was thinking of a few pictus catfish and some african cichlids and some type of top level swimmers


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Too small a tank unfortunately.


----------



## Martini2108 (Jul 23, 2010)

Ok so 10 gallon.....You do have options not many but options. Among those are the kuhli loach very pretty and if you have enough cover very active. plates and guppy's aren't to bad. corydoras are nice 3 or 4 need to school. dwarf gourami. Also dwarf cichlids could work German blue rams or kribensis. I wouldn't put any true african's in there unless u wanna wake up in the morning with everyone else dead and yes it will get to small for them. The others mentioned above I believe could live fine in a 10 gallon. although not sure about the dwarf cichlid's mine are in a 20 and 25 never tried to put em in a 10 sure someone else here has. Well Goodluck


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Rams need atleast 15g as with most dwarf cichlids this is mainly for room to swim as 10g is small.

in a 10g you can do a very limited number of fish.
Kuhlli loaches are OK for a 10g however they need numbers to be seen in the daytime.


----------

